# How do you get them to TELL you they need to go??!



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Okay, Brit Brit is about 4 months old. She knows pee pee and poo poo go outside. She also goes on command and VERY quickly I just have to say "Go Pee Pee" (works for #1 and #2), and she does her business and is really ready to come in.

But she still has lots of accidents in her crate and on the floor because she doesn't tell us that she has to go!

How do you get them to go scratch at the door! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can try training her to ring a bell. I have not done this but I friend of mine did. You hang a small bell from the door knob or next to the door. It needs to be low enough for the puppy to ring it. I know someone on here talked about how they trained their dog to do it.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Yea... we keep saying that we need to do the bell thing, but we have a cat and she will probably play with it.... 

We might try it though, it seems people keep giving us that idea so maybe it works!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Aug 20 2004, 04:36 PM
> *Yea... we keep saying that we need to do the bell thing, but we have a cat and she will probably play with it....
> 
> We might try it though, it seems people keep giving us that idea so maybe it works!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7237*


[/QUOTE]

That is sooooo funny Brit...I can just visualize your cat ringing the bell and you running to the door every 5 min. I laughed when I read your post :lol: 

I guess it does work very well from what I have read. We never taught Sassi to do that but it would be cute...to say nothing of being a little 'dingy'...ha ha


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

we dont have a fenced in back yard so everytime Boom went out he went out on his leash. I always put his leash in the same spot when we come back in too.

Now when he needs to go he runs to where his leash is (On a chair in the kitchen) and puts his feet up on it and looks to make sure you saw. If you didnt he comes to your feet looks at you an runs off (This is the lassie syndrome! Follow me!! follow me!) and expects you to follow.

At night when he wakes up he always shakes first thing and I heard his tags which woke me up. We'd go out to potty and then back to bed. Now when he needs to go out at night he gets up and shakes his tags. We go out. Otherwise if he's shifting he's pretty careful not to shake the tags.

Habits all of them.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper warns me about 1 in 10 times. Not too good! He'll sniff around by the door and not come to me when I call him.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Zoe never needs to warn us because she always has access to her potty pad. Maybe you could train your puppy to go on the pads as well and then there will be no chance for an accident. If she needs to go but won't tell you, she'll just go to the pad. Then you could take her outside to go every two hours or so and she'll learn that she has the option. She'll probably end up going outside as she learns there is a pattern but the potty pad is like insurance...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Lacey uses her piddle pad. Maybe you could try using the pads. I do take Lacey outside but with the piddle pad she has no accidents in the house. After she is spayed in September and healed I am going to try and train her to use the doggy litter. I would try now but she still wants to play sometimes with the pad so I can just imgine what she would do with doggy litter. I did break down and purchase the frame for the pads and it works great. She can no longer drag the pad around. Before the frame I used the one that you push the four corners of the pad into the holder but that didn't work very well.

Everytime she uses the pad I tell her "do your business." She is learning that when I tell her this she should do her business.

So good luck.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jami_@Aug 21 2004, 12:57 PM
> *After she is spayed in September and healed I am going to try and train her to use the doggy litter.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7321*


[/QUOTE]
I was just wondering...what are the advantages to using the doggy litter rather than the pads? Is it just like kitty littler? I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I would use the pads but I just hate her going in the house...its gross to me! Oh Well, I might just have to do it....

Why can't dogs just be like cats as far as pottying goes? LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Brittney Lot~ Hi! Zoe is a cutie!!
Any tips on getting puppy introduced to the pads? How did you get her to know to use the pads on her own? Is it only in one area?


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I was told by my vet that I can't take Bella out not even to potty until she has all her shots so for now, the puppy pads are it. I also bought the frame since she was playing with the pads and it has worked. She can no longer play with the pads. 

I too would like to train her do use the dog litter. I guess one step at a time. She'll be 12 weeks tomorrow and she's doing well with the pads. She's going about 80% of the times in them & she has pretty much learned all by herself. These little dogs are so smart!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

